# Cute Wedding Guest Book Idea



## bennielou

Hi all,

I think we can all agree that those old fashioned white guestbooks with the doves on them and lines for guests to sign in are BORING!  Ask anyone who had them and they will probably scratch their chins trying to figure out which box in the attic it's in.

We've had good success selling our engagement or bridal photo guest books and lately they have become even more fun and interactive.  Actually a bride came up with this concept and it's been doing gangbusters ever since.

I wanted to share it here, because I think it could be used for lots of different events, and it's something fun.  It's also a great source of extra income, and it's something the couple would be proud to display.

(Naturally the watermark would not be on the actual album)


----------



## mwcfarms

Love this idea Bennielou tfs.


----------



## Big Mike

That is a great idea, thanks Cindy.


----------



## bennielou

Thanks guys and I'm happy to share it.  I forgot to mention that the bride came up with the prompting questions.  I thought it was so fun.  They are having a blast reviewing all the funny/silly/sweet answers while on their honeymoon.  We'd been doing the photo guest book for a while, but I thought the questions the couple asked was so cute.

I was giggling when I looked at the answers at the reception.  I wish I had taken photos, but that was probably personal stuff.....but it seemed to be a lot of fun for everyone.


----------



## James Taylor

That's a really fun idea, I'll be sure and recommend it to my clients - it's like those baby scrapbooks you buy that have all the writing and content prompts inside, makes it easy for folks to use.


----------



## PhotoWrangler

WOW! Cindy is a TPF'er! Cool!


----------



## bennielou

Hey Chris, I'm a huge fan of your work.  I need a doggie portrait.  I don't know how you do it!


----------



## PhotoWrangler

bennielou said:


> Hey Chris, I'm a huge fan of your work.  I need a doggie portrait.  I don't know how you do it!




Seriously!?!? WOW! Thats HUGE a compliment! Thanks!

And truth be told... dogs do anything for bacon! LOL


----------



## bennielou

LOL! Bacon. I should have known. I'd do almost anything for bacon.  I'll PM you with info. Bacically it's three crazy dogs. Much like their "mommy". I've tried and tried to no avail!

These are two of the dog.....Yikes!


----------



## Nubbs

I like the idea!  When My wife and I got married we loathed the idea of a guest book. So we bought some large frames and had 8X10 copies of our save the date and invitation matted. There was easily 6 inches of matting on each side of the 2 pictures. We than picked 2 photos from the wedding that we really liked and now our guest book is hanging on the wall of our bedroom.  i will try to get pics of it tonight.  I like wedding Photogs that think out side of the box and you deff did that. props to you for making something unique for your clients.


----------



## bennielou

Thanks Nubbs!  As a married person I like to put myself into the mindset of............what do I really want to keep around?


----------



## Nubbs

Thats a great way to think.  We would have never even opened a guest book if it was done in a traditional way. But now we see it everyday. I have walked into the room and my wife will be standing on the bed reading something the was written on the day of the wedding and it not only reminds us of the day but lso of the amazing time we had with great friends.


----------



## bennielou

Aww.  I can just visualize your wife reading those words.  

 I think it keeps a couple going back to that wonderful day.  Long before there was stress, or arguements, or any of that stuff that happens when two different personalities officially come together.  You just remember the REASON why you committed your lives to one another in the first place.  Then all a sudden things are better.

At least they are for me.  When I look back at photos, cards, and letters, I just go right back to that time.  Sometimes we need a reminder of how powerful love is.  Everytime I do that, I can't wait to see my husband and cover him in kisses.


----------



## Nubbs

We never argued but we did stress about the wedding at times.  We are both in very demanding jobs and our families made it clear that they didnt like our idea of running away. So we always felt that the wedding was for everybody else but us. We made sure to plan the day the way we wanted it. Down to the gumshoes I wore and the flip flops she wore. But you are right. When I look at the pics on the wall all I think about is the amazing time I had that day with her and our friends. In the end nothing else matters. I married my best friend and am not only a better person for it but also extremely lucky.  Our Photog was a personal friend of ours and did a great job of making us feel comfortable and capturing the day.


----------



## AmazingGrace0385

What a great idea! Love!


----------



## DS Photographers

Wow, I love that idea!  The part of date night ideas is particularly smart.  Nothing is worse for a newlywed couple than gettting bored of each other too quickly!  Great photos as well


----------



## bennielou

Thanks all!  I'm glad you found it as fun as I did.  Thanks for all the kind words.


----------



## Miladymimi

Very sweet idea, I like it.


----------



## ChristyJakulski

WAO a great idea, it is  like those baby scrapbooks you buy that have all the writing and content prompts inside, makes it easy for folks to use. and thanks again.


----------

